# Gaddafi Defeats UN and Decomposes NATO!



## LAfrique

While Muammar Gaddafi is seen as a national tyrant (and the result of national tradition), Gaddafi is in fact a Freedom Fighter at International level. It is no secret that our world bullies are in Libya, as if against the Star Fleet Enterprise, because of oil and because perspective Gaddafi told them he will campaign to repudiate both the dollar and the euro as trading currency in Africa.

While the war in Libya began as a civil unrest demanding Gaddafi's resignation, the war quickly became a conquest for Libya between Gaddafi and Western powers (who resent Gaddafi for having the audacity to govern his nation) as Western powers seized the opportunity and backed the rebels (not necessarily advocates of progress and prosperity in Libya). And, while the rebels and other Libyans are mainly concerned with the resignation of Gaddafi, Muammar Gaddafi sees a bigger threat for Libya - Western jingoes and imperialists out to plunder. And as long as the UN and NATO are propping the rebels, Muammar Gaddafi will fight to keep his Libya free of reins of noted Western bullies! 

Within the last few weeks and without the support of allied AU, *Muammar Gaddafi has managed to successively defeat the UN and decompose NATO! * This is astronomical and will forever be in my books as a legacy of Muammar Gaddafi!

*Muammar Gaddafi Defeats UN and Decomposes NATO!* - Gates parting shot warns NATO risks irrelevance - Yahoo! News


----------



## LAfrique

Wish Libyan rebels would work-out exit deal with Gaddafi who had accepted resignation rather than depend on foreign forces lending as loan sharks.


----------



## LAfrique

Muammar Gaddafi bat des Nations Unies et decompose l'OTAN! - Libye - Otan : Robert Gates dénonce la fragilité de la coalition internationale | Jeuneafrique.com - le premier site d'information et d'actualité sur l'Afrique


----------



## LAfrique

Pendant que Gaddafi est vu comme le tyran national (le résultat de tradition nationale), Gaddafi est en fait un combattant de la liberté au niveau international.


----------



## LAfrique

Saviez-vous que ganging sur l'individu est la faiblesse sur la partie de gang?

Oh, did you know that ganging up on an individual is weakness on part of gang?


----------



## LAfrique

Par tous les moyens, soutenez Gaddafi dans la lutte contre les imperialistes qui sont apres lui parce qu'il a annonce qu'il repudiera le dollar et l'euro en Afrique. Aucun Africain devrait etre puni pour chercher l'etre bien d'Afrique!


----------



## HUGGY

Fuck you douche bag.  We haven't forgotten the Pan Am flight downed over Locherby Scotland.  Your HERO is a piece of shit terrorist.  Sell your crap in some other country.


----------



## LAfrique

Huggy, I am simply a thinker and I state facts. Just stating facts, Huggy! 

And never forget that there will be no Pan AM or 911 or Maersk Alabama, etc. had we not first invaded the territories of these people! Got it?


----------



## martybegan

I think we have heard this before....


----------



## Toronado3800

LAfrique said:


> While Muammar Gaddafi is seen as a national tyrant (and the result of national tradition), Gaddafi is in fact a Freedom Fighter at International level. It is no secret that our world bullies are in Libya, as if against the Star Fleet Enterprise, because of oil and because perspective Gaddafi told them he will campaign to repudiate both the dollar and the euro as trading currency in Africa.
> 
> While the war in Libya began as a civil unrest demanding Gaddafi's resignation, the war quickly became a conquest for Libya between Gaddafi and Western powers (who resent Gaddafi for having the audacity to govern his nation) as Western powers seized the opportunity and backed the rebels (not necessarily advocates of progress and prosperity in Libya). And, while the rebels and other Libyans are mainly concerned with the resignation of Gaddafi, Muammar Gaddafi sees a bigger threat for Libya - Western jingoes and imperialists out to plunder. And as long as the UN and NATO are propping the rebels, Muammar Gaddafi will fight to keep his Libya free of reins of noted Western bullies!
> 
> Within the last few weeks and without the support of allied AU, *Muammar Gaddafi has managed to successively defeat the UN and decompose NATO! * This is astronomical and will forever be in my books as a legacy of Muammar Gaddafi!
> 
> *Muammar Gaddafi Defeats UN and Decomposes NATO!* - Gates parting shot warns NATO risks irrelevance - Yahoo! News



It might be a little pre lmature to declare NATO defeat. Victory is not certain though by any means.

Your post seems happy.

Do you support Quadiffy?

Are you merely saying the "freedom fighters" are more of the same?

Are you just happy NATO is not steam rolling to victory?  If so, would you rather live under the tyrants of France and England or Libya?


----------



## LAfrique

And Huggy, while *terrorism* has a clear-cut definition, *terrorist* is very subjective. Nations are known to conveniently label as "terrorist" those who would not share their views as ongoing and has always been.

Did you know that in the 1770s North Americans who opposed British impositions (acts that eventually laid the foundation for "We the people ...") were called insurgents and terrorists by the British? And as one author puts it:

"Terrorism is war by the rich and (freedom fighting) is war by the poor."


----------



## LAfrique

Toronado3800, Muammar Gaddafi is only a tyrant by national/African tradition, as I stated above. For more on implied concept, google "End of Chieftan Presidency."

And as per "happy" and support: I am always happy to know that any human up against noted bullies fought back! Thus, I always support anyone fighting for his or her rights to be!

US, France, Britain, UN and NATO had no just cause to assault Muammar Gaddafi! These gang are only in Libya because Gaddafi has always been man enough to tell them where the line is drawn when it comes to his national affairs, and also because Gaddafi announced he will repudiate the dollar and euro as trading currency in Africa! In this case, US, France, Britain, UN and NATO are the terrorists!


----------



## LAfrique

Martybegan, yep! And we also heard "we are not invading Iraq" in 2003 just as US invaded Iraq!


----------



## HUGGY

Bite me La Freak fuck.  You dumb fuckers didn't "invent" oil.  Without that very fortunate little quirk of nature and the dying off of trillions upon trillions of little marine animals you would only have some raw materials for making glass.  AKA sand.  It might be YOUR oil(less than % of the worlds supply) but it was OUR hard earned money that paid for the extraction of it.

AND...  You are damned lucky we pay you anything for it seeing as how the Germans and Italians already had taken it from you in WWII and we saved your stupid asses from certain extinction by the Nazis and Fascists.  That little bit of information conveniently gets forgotten...N'est Pas???

What we SHOULD have done is let the AXIS wipe you stupid fuckers off the map first...then take your country.  You arab morons have been the main source of American death from conflict for the last 50 years.  Frankly ...you are not worth the trouble.

You don't like it we are the Big Dog on the planet?  Tough shit.  Your stupid blathering about how that POS Gudaffi "won" something against NATO or the UN is just more cause to squash you stupid fucks once and for all and have it done with.  How's THAT for diplomacy?  Dead terrorist..dead freedom fighter...what's the difference?  I think both ideas are half right.


----------



## Toronado3800

LAfrique said:


> Toronado3800, Muammar Gaddafi is only a tyrant by national/African tradition, as I stated above. For more on implied concept, google "End of Chieftan Presidency."
> 
> And as per "happy" and support: I am always happy to know that any human up against noted bullies fought back! Thus, I always support anyone fighting for his or her rights to be!
> 
> US, France, Britain, UN and NATO had no just cause to assault Muammar Gaddafi! These gang are only in Libya because Gaddafi has always been man enough to tell them where the line is drawn when it comes to his national affairs, and also because Gaddafi announced he will repudiate the dollar and euro as trading currency in Africa! In this case, US, France, Britain, UN and NATO are the terrorists!



Wow.  Now sometimes I think "wow, 2nd SS sure did a hell of a job in defense given all the allied air superiority."  Doesnt mean I would have supported Germany. 

Is that about where you are?  You hate Quadiffie and would shoot him if you could but admire his tenacity?

I can admire his survivor skills while hating him.

You hate him, right?


----------



## daveman

LAfrique said:


> Huggy, I am simply a thinker...


When are you going to start?


----------



## tigerbob

daveman said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huggy, I am simply a thinker...
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to start?
Click to expand...


His English isn't great.  He means he is a simple thinker.


----------



## daveman

tigerbob said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huggy, I am simply a thinker...
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His English isn't great.  He means he is a simple thinker.
Click to expand...


He's provided ample proof of that.


----------



## Colin

LAfrique said:


> While Muammar Gaddafi is seen as a national tyrant (and the result of national tradition), Gaddafi is in fact a Freedom Fighter at International level. It is no secret that our world bullies are in Libya, as if against the Star Fleet Enterprise, because of oil and because perspective Gaddafi told them he will campaign to repudiate both the dollar and the euro as trading currency in Africa.
> 
> While the war in Libya began as a civil unrest demanding Gaddafi's resignation, the war quickly became a conquest for Libya between Gaddafi and Western powers (who resent Gaddafi for having the audacity to govern his nation) as Western powers seized the opportunity and backed the rebels (not necessarily advocates of progress and prosperity in Libya). And, while the rebels and other Libyans are mainly concerned with the resignation of Gaddafi, Muammar Gaddafi sees a bigger threat for Libya - Western jingoes and imperialists out to plunder. And as long as the UN and NATO are propping the rebels, Muammar Gaddafi will fight to keep his Libya free of reins of noted Western bullies!
> 
> Within the last few weeks and without the support of allied AU, *Muammar Gaddafi has managed to successively defeat the UN and decompose NATO! * This is astronomical and will forever be in my books as a legacy of Muammar Gaddafi!
> 
> *Muammar Gaddafi Defeats UN and Decomposes NATO!* - Gates parting shot warns NATO risks irrelevance - Yahoo! News



Another terrorist sympathiser blowing wind out of his arse! He seems to have conveniently forgotten that the NATO action was supported by Arab nations.


----------



## Toronado3800

Toronado3800 said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800, Muammar Gaddafi is only a tyrant by national/African tradition, as I stated above. For more on implied concept, google "End of Chieftan Presidency."
> 
> And as per "happy" and support: I am always happy to know that any human up against noted bullies fought back! Thus, I always support anyone fighting for his or her rights to be!
> 
> US, France, Britain, UN and NATO had no just cause to assault Muammar Gaddafi! These gang are only in Libya because Gaddafi has always been man enough to tell them where the line is drawn when it comes to his national affairs, and also because Gaddafi announced he will repudiate the dollar and euro as trading currency in Africa! In this case, US, France, Britain, UN and NATO are the terrorists!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Now sometimes I think "wow, 2nd SS sure did a hell of a job in defense given all the allied air superiority."  Doesnt mean I would have supported Germany.
> 
> Is that about where you are?  You hate Quadiffie and would shoot him if you could but admire his tenacity?
> 
> I can admire his survivor skills while hating him.
> 
> You hate him, right?
Click to expand...


So I can come up with reasons not to support Europe but you would rather remove Quadifé from power than leave him there if it did not help Europeans, right?


----------



## LAfrique

.


----------



## LAfrique

No, Toronado, I do not hate Gaddafi. I have always admires Gaddafi for his tenacity vis-a-vis Western nations bent on colonizing developing nations. And while I strongly believe that people past 70 should retire from public offices, I am however aware that most of these 70+ remain in office (both abroad and in the US) because some unaddressed law gives them the right to pitch tents in public offices.


----------



## LAfrique

Ha, Daveman, I see you are one of those political conservatives who knows not and know not that you know not. And by the way, Daveman, simplicity is a wonderful trait to have.


----------



## LAfrique

HUGGY said:


> Bite me La Freak fuck.  You dumb fuckers didn't "invent" oil.  Without that very fortunate little quirk of nature and the dying off of trillions upon trillions of little marine animals you would only have some raw materials for making glass.  AKA sand.  It might be YOUR oil(less than % of the worlds supply) but it was OUR hard earned money that paid for the extraction of it.
> 
> AND...  You are damned lucky we pay you anything for it seeing as how the Germans and Italians already had taken it from you in WWII and we saved your stupid asses from certain extinction by the Nazis and Fascists.  That little bit of information conveniently gets forgotten...N'est Pas???
> 
> What we SHOULD have done is let the AXIS wipe you stupid fuckers off the map first...then take your country.  You arab morons have been the main source of American death from conflict for the last 50 years.  Frankly ...you are not worth the trouble.
> 
> You don't like it we are the Big Dog on the planet?  Tough shit.  Your stupid blathering about how that POS Gudaffi "won" something against NATO or the UN is just more cause to squash you stupid fucks once and for all and have it done with.  How's THAT for diplomacy?  Dead terrorist..dead freedom fighter...what's the difference?  I think both ideas are half right.




Huggy, you should have stayed in school and finished 12th grade (or least attend your English classes), and you today would be able to use proper English to express yourself!


----------



## LAfrique

Tigerbob, keep digging your ice. I am sure you eventually will make a hole big enough to bury your head.


----------



## LAfrique

Colin, terrorist is very subjective. In the 1770s, the British called North Americans resisting them terrorist; the British also called Nelson Mandela a terrorist for opposing inhumane acts by immigrants in his homeland; Mahatma Gandhi was also called rebel in a bedsheet for resisting foreign impositions upon his people, etc. 

*Terrorist is very, very subjective*. "One man's terrorist," as someone correctly spoke, "is another man's freedom fighter."


----------



## daveman

LAfrique said:


> Ha, Daveman, I see you are one of those political conservatives who knows not and know not that you know not. And by the way, Daveman, simplicity is a wonderful trait to have.


In a way, you're right.   I'm one of those political conservatives who knows that terrorists should be shot in the head until they are dead.  

Simple enough for you?


----------



## LAfrique

Well then, soldier Daveman! You can point your gun at the US government, British government, French government, UN and NATO. These, by all accounts, are the worst terrorists on Planet Earth. Fair deal?


----------



## Colin

LAfrique said:


> .



Finally! The best post you've made yet!


----------



## Colin

LAfrique said:


> Colin, terrorist is very subjective. In the 1770s, the British called North Americans resisting them terrorist; the British also called Nelson Mandela a terrorist for opposing inhumane acts by immigrants in his homeland; Mahatma Gandhi was also called rebel in a bedsheet for resisting foreign impositions upon his people, etc.
> 
> *Terrorist is very, very subjective*. "One man's terrorist," as someone correctly spoke, "is another man's freedom fighter."



And as I said...you are a terrorist sympathiser. Your mutterings cut no mustard around here.


----------



## daveman

LAfrique said:


> Well then, soldier Daveman! You can point your gun at the US government, British government, French government, UN and NATO. These, by all accounts are the worst terrorists on Planet Earth. Fair deal?


By all accounts of stupid people whose governments lie to them and tell them the Western world is responsible for all their problems, while treating them like shit and keeping them stuck in the 7th Century.


----------



## LAfrique

And where is "here"? In Colin's little brain begging for a little body to be housed in?


----------



## Toronado3800

LAfrique said:


> No, Toronado, I do not hate Gaddafi. I have always admires Gaddafi for his tenacity vis-a-vis Western nations bent on colonizing developing nations. And while I strongly believe that people past 70 should retire from public offices, I am however aware that most of these 70+ remain in office (both abroad and in the US) because some unaddressed law gives them the right to pitch tents in public offices.



We disagree fundamentally then.  I will entertain thoughts of Truman being a murderer, Bush a terrorist, or Obama wrong for invading Pakistan.  

Also as previously stated I can admire even the tenacity of the Germans in defense.  However I must call a spade a spade.  Humanity would be better w/o Gaddafi in power now or twenty years ago.


----------



## LAfrique

Toronado3800 said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Toronado, I do not hate Gaddafi. I have always admires Gaddafi for his tenacity vis-a-vis Western nations bent on colonizing developing nations. And while I strongly believe that people past 70 should retire from public offices, I am however aware that most of these 70+ remain in office (both abroad and in the US) because some unaddressed law gives them the right to pitch tents in public offices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We disagree fundamentally then.  I will entertain thoughts of Truman being a murderer, Bush a terrorist, or Obama wrong for invading Pakistan.
> 
> Also as previously stated I can admire even the tenacity of the Germans in defense.  However I must call a spade a spade.  Humanity would be better w/o Gaddafi in power now or twenty years ago.
Click to expand...


Toronado, just your opinion, and you are surely entitled to your opinion! I however rejoice at Muammar Gaddafi's tenure in power! To see an African, who several would prefer to have suppressed and always beneath them, take on and out gang he is naturally better than, fills my heart with gladness!

Muammar Gaddafi will retire and knows he should. However, being forced by gang that for years have sought his demise for his perceptiveness only prolongs his resignation. While other Libyans are mainly concerned with Gaddafi's resignation, Gaddafi sees a bigger threat - Western forces out to plunder! And as long as Western bullies are propping Libyan rebels, Gaddafi will fight to death to free his Libya from reins of imperialists.


----------



## High_Gravity

Gaddafi beat the UN and NATO? Last I heard he was negociating for a way out.


----------



## LAfrique

High_Gravity, why do I have the impression that you appear to exist in slow motion? 

NATO got into Libya full force because the UN was defeated. Did you know that just days ago (and I provided link in original post), Gates was pleading for more support from NATO numbers? With all the Hi-Tech toys NATO stomped Libya with (as if up against the Star Fleet Enterprise), does it not make you wonder why defense sec Gates would have to be begging NATO members for more assistance?

High_Gravity, cut-down on your drinking and smoking and learn to think! By the way, Gaddafi had offered exit deal twice before US and NATO's absurd assault - once by himself and via the AU, but both declined by rebels being propped by imperialists.


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> High_Gravity, why do I have the impression that you appear to exist in slow motion?
> 
> NATO got into Libya full force because the UN was defeated. Did you know that just days ago (and I provided link in original post), Gates was pleading for more support from NATO numbers? With all the Hi-Tech toys NATO stomped Libya with (as if up against the Star Fleet Enterprise), does it not make you wonder why defense sec Gates would have to be begging NATO members for more assistance?
> 
> High_Gravity, cut-down on your drinking and smoking and learn to think! By the way, Gaddafi had offered exit deal twice before US and NATO's absurd assault - once by himself and via the AU, but both declined by rebels being propped by imperialists.



Excuse me? High ranking members of Gaddafis regime are defecting by the day, every day more and more countries recognize the rebels as the legit government of Libya. The Arabs already turned their back on Libya before this started, if anyone here is thinking in slow motion it is YOU son. Remove your lips from Gaddafis buttcheeks and wake up and see whats really happening here.


----------



## LAfrique

High_Gravity, I simply speak the truth. Whether you admit it or not, the fact remains that Muammar *Gaddafi is more a human* than all the AU members who signed his death warrant by supporting colonialists into Libya, *more a human *than all the Arabs you speak of and *more a human* than bully gang in his nation seeking to oust Gaddafi for informing them he will campaign to repudiate both dollar and euro as trading currency in Africa! 

Muammar Gaddafi is not and has never been in the pockets of Western imperialists. Now, can you say the same of the members of the Arab League and AU who signed his death warrant?


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> High_Gravity, I simply speak the truth. Whether you admit it or not, the fact remains that Muammar *Gaddafi is more a human* than all the AU members who signed his death warrant by supporting colonialists into Libya, *more a human *than all the Arabs you speak of and *more a human* than bully gang in his nation seeking to oust Gaddafi for informing them he will campaign to repudiate both dollar and euro as trading currency in Africa!
> 
> Muammar Gaddafi is not and has never been in the pockets of Western imperialists. Now, can you say the same of the members of the Arab League and AU who signed his death warrant?



First off I don't agree with our intervention in Libya, but you are wrong about Ghaddafi.






During the Bush administration Ghaddafi turned over his WMD's, renounced terrorism, paid reparation to the victims families from the Lockerbie bombing, helped the US track Al Qaeda agents in his country, restored diplomatic relations with the West and let Western oil companies back into Libya. Ghaddafi was playing ball with the US and the West, he stopped being this freedom fighter you are imagining back in the 80s before Reagan bombed his dumb ass.


----------



## LAfrique

And these are why I tell you Muammar Gaddafi is not the "demon" or "mad dog" he is portrayed as by Western nations and others. While a "tyrant" by national tradition, Gaddafi is more an iconoclast than most people would like to admit. 

You of course know that Gaddafi's bodyguards include females. Right? Something you cannot say of almost any nation on Planet Earth!

Did you know that there is 92.4% male literacy and 72% female literacy in Libya? - https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/ly.html 

I dare you to show me any Arab or African nation that can match that! His flaws notwithstanding, Muammar Gaddafi is not a bad guy; except, of course, to those who cannot easily manipulate Muammar Gaddafi.


----------



## Two Thumbs

I just can't route for a leader that hires mercenaries to kill off his own people.

That's just a level of insane I just can't grasp.


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> And these are why I tell you Muammar Gaddafi is not the "demon" or "mad dog" he is portrayed as by Western nations and others. While a "tyrant" by national tradition, Gaddafi is more an iconoclast than most people would like to admit.
> 
> You of course know that Gaddafi's bodyguards include females. Right? Something you cannot say of almost any nation on Planet Earth!
> 
> Did you know that there is 92.4% male literacy and 72% female literacy in Libya? - https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/ly.html
> 
> I dare you to show me any Arab or African nation that can match that! His flaws notwithstanding, Muammar Gaddafi is not a bad guy; except, of course, to those who cannot easily manipulate Muammar Gaddafi.



Like I said I don't support our intervention in Libya, and I just listed the concessions Ghaddafi made to the West however there is obviously a large segment of the Libyan population that hates him and wants him gone, otherwise there would be no rebellion. Its always easy to assume how things are inside a country when you never been there, maybe you should talk to some real life Libyans about how they feel about their dear leader.


----------



## LAfrique

High_Gravity said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> And these are why I tell you Muammar Gaddafi is not the "demon" or "mad dog" he is portrayed as by Western nations and others. While a "tyrant" by national tradition, Gaddafi is more an iconoclast than most people would like to admit.
> 
> You of course know that Gaddafi's bodyguards include females. Right? Something you cannot say of almost any nation on Planet Earth!
> 
> Did you know that there is 92.4% male literacy and 72% female literacy in Libya? - https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/ly.html
> 
> I dare you to show me any Arab or African nation that can match that! His flaws notwithstanding, Muammar Gaddafi is not a bad guy; except, of course, to those who cannot easily manipulate Muammar Gaddafi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said I don't support our intervention in Libya, and I just listed the concessions Ghaddafi made to the West however there is obviously a large segment of the Libyan population that hates him and wants him gone, otherwise there would be no rebellion. Its always easy to assume how things are inside a country when you never been there, maybe you should talk to some real life Libyans about how they feel about their dear leader.
Click to expand...



Again (and especially for High_Gravity): While Libyans are mainly concerned with "tyrant" Gaddafi's resignation, Gaddafi sees bigger a threat - Western forces out to plunder! And as long as Western bullies are propping Libyan rebels, Gaddafi will fight to death to free his Libya from reins of imperialists. 

Lest I forget - In "End of Chieftan Presidency" you will find detail on African tyranny the result of African tradition.


----------



## LAfrique

Two Thumbs said:


> I just can't route for a leader that hires mercenaries to kill off his own people.
> 
> That's just a level of insane I just can't grasp.



And what level of insanity would you place the Plutonium Experiment, Tuskegee Experiment and US-engineered 911 tragedies?


----------



## Colin

I suspect a sock puppet here. Not sure who yet, but his style is very much the same as that well known jerk, Yukon!


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> And these are why I tell you Muammar Gaddafi is not the "demon" or "mad dog" he is portrayed as by Western nations and others. While a "tyrant" by national tradition, Gaddafi is more an iconoclast than most people would like to admit.
> 
> You of course know that Gaddafi's bodyguards include females. Right? Something you cannot say of almost any nation on Planet Earth!
> 
> Did you know that there is 92.4% male literacy and 72% female literacy in Libya? - https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/ly.html
> 
> I dare you to show me any Arab or African nation that can match that! His flaws notwithstanding, Muammar Gaddafi is not a bad guy; except, of course, to those who cannot easily manipulate Muammar Gaddafi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said I don't support our intervention in Libya, and I just listed the concessions Ghaddafi made to the West however there is obviously a large segment of the Libyan population that hates him and wants him gone, otherwise there would be no rebellion. Its always easy to assume how things are inside a country when you never been there, maybe you should talk to some real life Libyans about how they feel about their dear leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again (and especially for High_Gravity): While Libyans are mainly concerned with "tyrant" Gaddafi's resignation, Gaddafi sees bigger a threat - Western forces out to plunder! And as long as Western bullies are propping Libyan rebels, Gaddafi will fight to death to free his Libya from reins of imperialists.
> 
> Lest I forget - In "End of Chieftan Presidency" you will find detail on African tyranny the result of African tradition.
Click to expand...


From what I hear Ghaddafi is negociating an exit strategy, I don't think he is "fighting to the death" anymore.


----------



## LAfrique

Colin, cannot stand truth, can you? Did you know it is very typical of the shallow-minded to simply become frustrated when lost for reasonable argument?


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> Colin, cannot stand truth, can you? Did you know it is very typical of the shallow-minded to simply become frustrated when lost for reasonable argument?



Whos frustrated? Ghaddafi is on his way out and you seem very disillusioned and frustrated about that.


----------



## Two Thumbs

LAfrique said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> And these are why I tell you Muammar Gaddafi is not the "demon" or "mad dog" he is portrayed as by Western nations and others. While a "tyrant" by national tradition, Gaddafi is more an iconoclast than most people would like to admit.
> 
> You of course know that Gaddafi's bodyguards include females. Right? Something you cannot say of almost any nation on Planet Earth!
> 
> Did you know that there is 92.4% male literacy and 72% female literacy in Libya? - https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/ly.html
> 
> I dare you to show me any Arab or African nation that can match that! His flaws notwithstanding, Muammar Gaddafi is not a bad guy; except, of course, to those who cannot easily manipulate Muammar Gaddafi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said I don't support our intervention in Libya, and I just listed the concessions Ghaddafi made to the West however there is obviously a large segment of the Libyan population that hates him and wants him gone, otherwise there would be no rebellion. Its always easy to assume how things are inside a country when you never been there, maybe you should talk to some real life Libyans about how they feel about their dear leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again (and especially for High_Gravity): While Libyans are mainly concerned with "tyrant" Gaddafi's resignation, Gaddafi sees bigger a threat - Western forces out to plunder! And as long as Western bullies are propping Libyan rebels, Gaddafi will fight to death to free his Libya from reins of imperialists.
> 
> Lest I forget - In "End of Chieftan Presidency" you will find detail on African tyranny the result of African tradition.
Click to expand...


Let me see if I'm grasping this.


Since africa has a long history of being ruled by ruthless tyrants, it's OK for Gadd to be a ruthless tyrant.

Is that the gist?


----------



## High_Gravity

Gaddafi is a joke.


----------



## Colin

High_Gravity said:


> Gaddafi is a joke.



Almost as big a joke as the sock posing as LAfrique.


----------



## Colin

So this is what the sock calling himself LAfrique supports is it! 



> Libyan women and girls who become pregnant through rape risk being murdered by their own families in so-called "honour killings", according to aid workers.
> 
> Rape is a sensitive topic worldwide, but in this country it is even more of a taboo.
> 
> "In Libya when rape occurs, it seems to be a whole village or town which is seen to be dishonoured," says Arafat Jamal of the UN refugee agency, UNHCR.
> 
> Libyan charities say they are getting reports that in the west of the country, which is particularly conservative, *Col Muammar Gaddafi's forces have tended to rape women and girls in front of their fathers and brothers.*
> 
> BBC News - Libya rape victims face 'honour killings'



You may be a sock, LAfrique, but it doesn't change the fact that you are a swine!


----------



## High_Gravity

Colin said:


> So this is what the sock calling himself LAfrique supports is it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libyan women and girls who become pregnant through rape risk being murdered by their own families in so-called "honour killings", according to aid workers.
> 
> Rape is a sensitive topic worldwide, but in this country it is even more of a taboo.
> 
> "In Libya when rape occurs, it seems to be a whole village or town which is seen to be dishonoured," says Arafat Jamal of the UN refugee agency, UNHCR.
> 
> Libyan charities say they are getting reports that in the west of the country, which is particularly conservative, *Col Muammar Gaddafi's forces have tended to rape women and girls in front of their fathers and brothers.*
> 
> BBC News - Libya rape victims face 'honour killings'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may be a sock, LAfrique, but it doesn't change the fact that you are a swine!
Click to expand...


He probably does, rape is rampant in many parts of Africa and not really considered a crime.


----------



## LAfrique

Two Thumbs said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said I don't support our intervention in Libya, and I just listed the concessions Ghaddafi made to the West however there is obviously a large segment of the Libyan population that hates him and wants him gone, otherwise there would be no rebellion. Its always easy to assume how things are inside a country when you never been there, maybe you should talk to some real life Libyans about how they feel about their dear leader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again (and especially for High_Gravity): While Libyans are mainly concerned with "tyrant" Gaddafi's resignation, Gaddafi sees bigger a threat - Western forces out to plunder! And as long as Western bullies are propping Libyan rebels, Gaddafi will fight to death to free his Libya from reins of imperialists.
> 
> Lest I forget - In "End of Chieftan Presidency" you will find detail on African tyranny the result of African tradition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me see if I'm grasping this.
> 
> 
> Since africa has a long history of being ruled by ruthless tyrants, it's OK for Gadd to be a ruthless tyrant.
> 
> Is that the gist?
Click to expand...



No, Two Thumbs! I simply pointing out that what people mistake as dictatorship in Africa is a form of tyranny the result of African tradition. Most of what African leaders do and leaders elsewhere are often do are supported by laws of their various nations. And all people ought to do about those activities they do not appreciate by their various  governments is to challenge those laws in court. Trying to oust a leader or government official for unpleasant acts and yet not addressing the very law that permits them to do as they do is foolishness, since next official is mostly to continue in footstep of predecessor. 

You want to stop your government officials? Then first check to see what your law says about them and their actions, and take them on via the law.


----------



## LAfrique

And I repeat:

While Muammar Gaddafi is seen as national tyrant (the result of national tradition), Gaddafi is in fact a freedom fighter at International level. *Gaddafi is more a human* than all the members of AU, UN and NATO!

While retirement is due, colonel Gaddafi, you will only retire out of respect for your people and the law of your nation! Neither the AU nor the UN nor the US nor NATO has the authority to dictate what should happen in Libya!


----------



## LAfrique

Fact remains that Muammar Gaddafi has managed to frustrate NATO - Robert Gates says NATO alliance in danger of breaking | Daily Record | dailyrecord.com


----------



## Two Thumbs

LAfrique said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again (and especially for High_Gravity): While Libyans are mainly concerned with "tyrant" Gaddafi's resignation, Gaddafi sees bigger a threat - Western forces out to plunder! And as long as Western bullies are propping Libyan rebels, Gaddafi will fight to death to free his Libya from reins of imperialists.
> 
> Lest I forget - In "End of Chieftan Presidency" you will find detail on African tyranny the result of African tradition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see if I'm grasping this.
> 
> 
> Since africa has a long history of being ruled by ruthless tyrants, it's OK for Gadd to be a ruthless tyrant.
> 
> Is that the gist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, Two Thumbs! I simply pointing out that what people mistake as dictatorship in Africa is a form of tyranny the result of African tradition. Most of what African leaders do and leaders elsewhere are often do are supported by laws of their various nations. And all people ought to do about those activities they do not appreciate by their various  governments is to challenge those laws in court. Trying to oust a leader or government official for unpleasant acts and yet not addressing the very law that permits them to do as they do is foolishness, since next official is mostly to continue in footstep of predecessor.
> 
> You want to stop your government officials? Then first check to see what your law says about them and their actions, and take them on via the law.
Click to expand...


When dealing with tyrants, there is no chance to take them to court, since they will either threaten your family or kill you outright.

Gadd is no different.

fyi;  I'm against us killing Lybians as we are doing so now.


----------



## LAfrique

Fact is: US is broke and now attempting to use Gaddafi's frozen assets to sponsor absurd war in Libya - U.S. Tries To Use Libya's Assets For Aid Purposes : NPR


----------



## LAfrique

Two Thumbs said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see if I'm grasping this.
> 
> 
> Since africa has a long history of being ruled by ruthless tyrants, it's OK for Gadd to be a ruthless tyrant.
> 
> Is that the gist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Two Thumbs! I simply pointing out that what people mistake as dictatorship in Africa is a form of tyranny the result of African tradition. Most of what African leaders do and leaders elsewhere are often do are supported by laws of their various nations. And all people ought to do about those activities they do not appreciate by their various  governments is to challenge those laws in court. Trying to oust a leader or government official for unpleasant acts and yet not addressing the very law that permits them to do as they do is foolishness, since next official is mostly to continue in footstep of predecessor.
> 
> You want to stop your government officials? Then first check to see what your law says about them and their actions, and take them on via the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When dealing with tyrants, there is no chance to take them to court, since they will either threaten your family or kill you outright.
> 
> Gadd is no different.
> 
> fyi;  I'm against us killing Libyans as we are doing so now.
Click to expand...



Two Thumbs, the people of Africa and other developing nations have always been capable of handling their oppressive governments. The only time these people have a real problem is when their government or they are propped by so-called developed nations, whose motives are often very different from that of the natives.


----------



## LAfrique

Fact is: US is broke and US lawmakers are now pounding on Obama for absurd war implicitly sanctioned by US lawmakers - US lawmakers file suit against Obama over Libya war - Yahoo! News


----------



## Two Thumbs

LAfrique said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Two Thumbs! I simply pointing out that what people mistake as dictatorship in Africa is a form of tyranny the result of African tradition. Most of what African leaders do and leaders elsewhere are often do are supported by laws of their various nations. And all people ought to do about those activities they do not appreciate by their various  governments is to challenge those laws in court. Trying to oust a leader or government official for unpleasant acts and yet not addressing the very law that permits them to do as they do is foolishness, since next official is mostly to continue in footstep of predecessor.
> 
> You want to stop your government officials? Then first check to see what your law says about them and their actions, and take them on via the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When dealing with tyrants, there is no chance to take them to court, since they will either threaten your family or kill you outright.
> 
> Gadd is no different.
> 
> fyi;  I'm against us killing Libyans as we are doing so now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs, the people of Africa and other developing nations have always been capable of handling their oppressive governments. The only time these people have a real problem is when their government or they are propped by so-called developed nations, whose motives are often very different from that of the natives.
Click to expand...


Good to learn that you also support ending foriegn aid to these 3rd world helll holes.

I've been saying that for years.


----------



## LAfrique

Two Thumbs said:


> L'Afrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> When dealing with tyrants, there is no chance to take them to court, since they will either threaten your family or kill you outright.
> 
> Gadd is no different.
> 
> FYI:  I'm against us killing Libyans as we are doing so now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs, the people of Africa and other developing nations have always been capable of handling their oppressive governments. The only time these people have a real problem is when their government or they are propped by so-called developed nations, whose motives are often very different from that of the natives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good to learn that you also support ending foreign aid to these 3rd world hell holes.
> 
> I've been saying that for years.
Click to expand...



If these nations were indeed "hell holes," then we would not be in them killing and be killed, would we?


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'Afrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs, the people of Africa and other developing nations have always been capable of handling their oppressive governments. The only time these people have a real problem is when their government or they are propped by so-called developed nations, whose motives are often very different from that of the natives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to learn that you also support ending foreign aid to these 3rd world hell holes.
> 
> I've been saying that for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If these nations were indeed "hell holes," then we would not be in them killing and be killed, would we?
Click to expand...


You are correct they are not hell holes, they are shit holes.


----------



## LAfrique

Only a machine programmed to parrot directives would voice that noted world bullies and imperialists are in African nations killing and being killed for nothing -

Please, High_Gravity, do get back to your smoking and drinking.


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> Only a machine programmed to parrot directives would voice that noted world bullies and imperialists are in African nations killing and being killed for nothing -
> 
> Please, High_Gravity, do get back to your smoking and drinking.



I never stopped.


----------



## LAfrique

I am aware of that fact, High_Gravity. Robots have no choice but to always follow directives of programmers; unless of course disabled or unplugged.


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> I am aware of that fact, High_Gravity. Robots have no choice but to always follow directives of programmers; unless of course disabled or unplugged.



I didn't know robots got drunk and fucked women, good to know.


----------



## daveman

LAfrique said:


> I am aware of that fact, High_Gravity. Robots have no choice but to always follow directives of programmers; unless of course disabled or unplugged.



That's what Kadaffy Duck taught you to say.


----------



## LAfrique

High_Gravity said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am aware of that fact, High_Gravity. Robots have no choice but to always follow directives of programmers; unless of course disabled or unplugged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know robots got drunk and fucked women, good to know.
Click to expand...


With our technological advances, we have robots - humanoids (as in case of Terminator or Robocop), doppelgangers (copies of people) and zombies (used to be humans now under influence of nano devices and without will of their own) - and they can do almost anything any true human can. Robots do no think and cannot reason: They can and will only perform as commanded.


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am aware of that fact, High_Gravity. Robots have no choice but to always follow directives of programmers; unless of course disabled or unplugged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know robots got drunk and fucked women, good to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With our technological advances, we have robots - humanoids (as in case of Terminator or Robocop), doppelgangers (copies of people) and zombies (used to be humans now under influence of nano devices and without will of their own) - and they can do almost anything any true human can. Robots do no think and cannot reason: They can and will only perform as commanded.
Click to expand...


So you must be one of Gaddafis robots.


----------



## LAfrique

Oh, hi there, Daveman! How are you today? Left you health saving recipe in a discussion. Hope you saw it. Good day!


----------



## LAfrique

High_Gravity said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know robots got drunk and fucked women, good to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With our technological advances, we have robots - humanoids (as in case of Terminator or Robocop), doppelgangers (copies of people) and zombies (used to be humans now under influence of nano devices and without will of their own) - and they can do almost anything any true human can. Robots do no think and cannot reason: They can and will only perform as commanded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you must be one of Gaddafi's robots.
Click to expand...


No, High_Gravity, you are the robot. I am true human and here to inform and set records straight.


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> With our technological advances, we have robots - humanoids (as in case of Terminator or Robocop), doppelgangers (copies of people) and zombies (used to be humans now under influence of nano devices and without will of their own) - and they can do almost anything any true human can. Robots do no think and cannot reason: They can and will only perform as commanded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you must be one of Gaddafi's robots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, High_Gravity, you are the robot. I am true human and here to inform and set records straight.
Click to expand...


LOL really? all you have done is worship Gaddafi as if he were a god.


----------



## daveman

LAfrique said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am aware of that fact, High_Gravity. Robots have no choice but to always follow directives of programmers; unless of course disabled or unplugged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know robots got drunk and fucked women, good to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With our technological advances, we have robots - humanoids (as in case of Terminator or Robocop), *doppelgangers (copies of people) and zombies (used to be humans now under influence of nano devices and without will of their own)* - and they can do almost anything any true human can. Robots do no think and cannot reason: They can and will only perform as commanded.
Click to expand...


No, we don't.  Stop being stupid, unless, as I suspect, you simply can't help it.


----------



## daveman

LAfrique said:


> Oh, hi there, Daveman! How are you today? Left you health saving recipe in a discussion. Hope you saw it. Good day!



I'm doing winderfully.

No, I haven't seen your recipe.  Does it have zombie nano devices in it?


----------



## High_Gravity

daveman said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know robots got drunk and fucked women, good to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With our technological advances, we have robots - humanoids (as in case of Terminator or Robocop), *doppelgangers (copies of people) and zombies (used to be humans now under influence of nano devices and without will of their own)* - and they can do almost anything any true human can. Robots do no think and cannot reason: They can and will only perform as commanded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, we don't.  Stop being stupid, unless, as I suspect, you simply can't help it.
Click to expand...


I think Lafrique has watched Terminator Rise of the Machines too many times.


----------



## daveman

High_Gravity said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> With our technological advances, we have robots - humanoids (as in case of Terminator or Robocop), *doppelgangers (copies of people) and zombies (used to be humans now under influence of nano devices and without will of their own)* - and they can do almost anything any true human can. Robots do no think and cannot reason: They can and will only perform as commanded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we don't.  Stop being stupid, unless, as I suspect, you simply can't help it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Lafrique has watched Terminator Rise of the Machines too many times.
Click to expand...


Hey, LaFreak!  That's fiction, not a documentary.


----------



## LAfrique

High_Gravity, I worship not Muammar Gaddaif: I simply pointed out a crucial fact in this 2011 Muammar Gaddafi v. Western bullies saga. Accept it or not, truth is:

Muammar Gaddafi has wrought great honor to Africa in standing up against and confounding imperialists whose only interest in Africa is to further plunder! For this, the shortfalls of Gaddafi will always appear minute to me.


----------



## LAfrique

Dear Daveman:

(And thank you, *Daveman*, for finally answering my question. Below is tip for handling aftermath of war - my emphasis:

1). Throw away all medications you have been put on - these addictive meds. will never help you deal with anything: They are only for steady income flow for the pharmaceutical industry, doctors and the supposed people watch the FDA;

2). A daily blend drink of beets. carrots, celery stalk (juiced) and lettuce (pureed) then together with little garlic will help your system; and 

3). Manage what you can and trust God to manage the rest.

Good day!)


----------



## LAfrique

And by the way, Daveman and all, some science fiction are hand-tipping. It is no secret that most fictional writers are in fact relating their views or knowledge on events in their era in a very politically correct manner. 

If one were told about 70 years ago that you could acquired a degree or run a business from a  bedroom, what do you supposed would have been said of the messenger? But the Information Super Highway (Internet, that is) today makes all these and much more possible.


----------



## LAfrique

Jacob Zuma of South Africa now chimes in that NATO abused UN Resolution 1973 and is instead in Libya bombing for sought after regime change - allAfrica.com: Libya: Zuma Weighs in On Nato Bombings


----------



## daveman

LAfrique said:


> Dear Daveman:
> 
> (And thank you, *Daveman*, for finally answering my question. Below is tip for handling aftermath of war - my emphasis:
> 
> 1). Throw away all medications you have been put on - these addictive meds. will never help you deal with anything: They are only for steady income flow for the pharmaceutical industry, doctors and the supposed people watch the FDA;
> 
> 2). A daily blend drink of beets. carrots, celery stalk (juiced) and lettuce (pureed) then together with little garlic will help your system; and
> 
> 3). Manage what you can and trust God to manage the rest.
> 
> Good day!)


You're not a doctor, but you play an idiot on the internet.


----------



## daveman

LAfrique said:


> And by the way, Daveman and all, some science fiction are hand-tipping. It is no secret that most fictional writers are in fact relating their views or knowledge on events in their era in a very politically correct manner.
> 
> If one were told about 70 years ago that you could acquired a degree or run a business from a  bedroom, what do you supposed would have been said of the messenger? But the Information Super Highway (Internet, that is) today makes all these and much more possible.



Yeah.  So where's your proof of these doppelgangers and nano-zombies you claim we currently have?


----------



## High_Gravity

daveman said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> And by the way, Daveman and all, some science fiction are hand-tipping. It is no secret that most fictional writers are in fact relating their views or knowledge on events in their era in a very politically correct manner.
> 
> If one were told about 70 years ago that you could acquired a degree or run a business from a  bedroom, what do you supposed would have been said of the messenger? But the Information Super Highway (Internet, that is) today makes all these and much more possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  So where's your proof of these doppelgangers and nano-zombies you claim we currently have?
Click to expand...


Lafrique must be smoking some really good Ganja.


----------



## daveman

High_Gravity said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> And by the way, Daveman and all, some science fiction are hand-tipping. It is no secret that most fictional writers are in fact relating their views or knowledge on events in their era in a very politically correct manner.
> 
> If one were told about 70 years ago that you could acquired a degree or run a business from a  bedroom, what do you supposed would have been said of the messenger? But the Information Super Highway (Internet, that is) today makes all these and much more possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  So where's your proof of these doppelgangers and nano-zombies you claim we currently have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lafrique must be smoking some really good Ganja.
Click to expand...


Good thing he's not in Libya.  

Penalties for drug offences are severe and include the death penalty or life imprisonment.​


----------



## High_Gravity

daveman said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  So where's your proof of these doppelgangers and nano-zombies you claim we currently have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lafrique must be smoking some really good Ganja.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good thing he's not in Libya.
> 
> Penalties for drug offences are severe and include the death penalty or life imprisonment.​
Click to expand...


Clowns that worship guys like Gaddafi and Ahmadinjad had no idea what life is really like in the countries they guys control, they wouldn't last 15 minutes over there with their stupid liberal asses.


----------



## daveman

High_Gravity said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lafrique must be smoking some really good Ganja.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing he's not in Libya.
> 
> Penalties for drug offences are severe and include the death penalty or life imprisonment.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clowns that worship guys like Gaddafi and Ahmadinjad had no idea what life is really like in the countries they guys control, they wouldn't last 15 minutes over there with their stupid liberal asses.
Click to expand...

"No!  No!  I supported you guys on the internet!  Why are you throwing me in prison?!"


----------



## High_Gravity

daveman said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing he's not in Libya.
> 
> Penalties for drug offences are severe and include the death penalty or life imprisonment.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clowns that worship guys like Gaddafi and Ahmadinjad had no idea what life is really like in the countries they guys control, they wouldn't last 15 minutes over there with their stupid liberal asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "No!  No!  I supported you guys on the internet!  Why are you throwing me in prison?!"
Click to expand...


----------



## LAfrique

daveman said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> And by the way, Daveman and all, some science fiction are hand-tipping. It is no secret that most fictional writers are in fact relating their views or knowledge on events in their era in a very politically correct manner.
> 
> If one were told about 70 years ago that you could acquired a degree or run a business from a  bedroom, what do you supposed would have been said of the messenger? But the Information Super Highway (Internet, that is) today makes all these and much more possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  So where's your proof of these doppelgangers and nano-zombies you claim we currently have?
Click to expand...


 I am sorry to inform you that I believe you are one of them. And if you do not appreciate being fixed with electronics devices that renders you non-human, contact doctor Roger Leir: Roger Leir is expert in implant removal.


----------



## daveman

LAfrique said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> And by the way, Daveman and all, some science fiction are hand-tipping. It is no secret that most fictional writers are in fact relating their views or knowledge on events in their era in a very politically correct manner.
> 
> If one were told about 70 years ago that you could acquired a degree or run a business from a  bedroom, what do you supposed would have been said of the messenger? But the Information Super Highway (Internet, that is) today makes all these and much more possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  So where's your proof of these doppelgangers and nano-zombies you claim we currently have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sorry to inform you that I believe you are one of them. And if you do not appreciate being fixed with electronics devices that renders you non-human, contact doctor Roger Leir: Roger Leir is expert in implant removal.
Click to expand...

So you got nothin'.  Gasp.



You're dismissed, nutcase.


----------



## LAfrique

Unlike the likes of Daveman and High_Gravity, I simply states facts and speak the truth. Thus, it is *not unusual to find me supporting people when they are right, though I may not share their entire political views*.  I have already made this known, but I guess you only see what you want to see.


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> Unlike the likes of Daveman and High_Gravity, I simply states facts and speak the truth. Thus, it is *not unusual to find me supporting people when they are right, though I may not share their entire political views*.  I have already made this known, but I guess you only see what you want to see.


----------



## LAfrique

daveman said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Daveman:
> 
> (And thank you, *Daveman*, for finally answering my question. Below is tip for handling aftermath of war - my emphasis:
> 
> 1). Throw away all medications you have been put on - these addictive meds. will never help you deal with anything: They are only for steady income flow for the pharmaceutical industry, doctors and the supposed people watch the FDA;
> 
> 2). A daily blend drink of beets. carrots, celery stalk (juiced) and lettuce (pureed) then together with little garlic will help your system; and
> 
> 3). Manage what you can and trust God to manage the rest.
> 
> Good day!)
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a doctor, but you play an idiot on the internet.
Click to expand...



Daveman, at least no one will blame me for not reaching out to you. Good-luck!


----------



## LAfrique

High_Gravity, since you are completely out of words, I think you soon will be heading to the assembly table. Please, get back to your drinking and smoking.


----------



## LAfrique

Muammar Gaddafi has wrought great honor to Africa in decomposing noted world bullies and enemies of Africa! While Gaddafi may be seen as a tyrant at national level (and the result of African tradition), Muammar Gaddafi is nonetheless a


----------



## LAfrique

Muammar Gaddafi has wrought great honor to Africa in decomposing noted world bullies and enemies of Africa! While Gaddafi may be seen as a tyrant at national level (and the result of African tradition), Muammar Gaddafi is nonetheless a FREEDOM FIGHTER at International level!


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> High_Gravity, since you are completely out of words, I think you soon will be heading to the assembly table. Please, get back to your drinking and smoking.



Like I said clown, I never stopped.


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> Muammar Gaddafi has wrought great honor to Africa in decomposing noted world bullies and enemies of Africa! While Gaddafi may be seen as a tyrant at national level (and the result of African tradition), Muammar Gaddafi is nonetheless a FREEDOM FIGHTER at International level!



This is why Africa is the way it is, because of idiots like you who look on people like Gaddafi and Mugabe as gods when their just vicious tyrants who abuse their people like red headed step children.


----------



## LAfrique

US secretary of State, Hillary Clinton, is begging African leaders to demand Gaddafi step down immediately. When the African Union (AU) after it stupidly signed Gaddafi's death warrant by unsuspectingly supporting absurd assault of Gaddafi and Libya proposed resolution to the Libya crisis, the US, UN, NATO and Libyan rebels all declined. Just before intense bombings months ago, Gaddafi humbly ran to AU for joint proposition, but the US, UN and NATO still would not have it.

The situation in Libya probably would not have been this grave had the US, UN and NATO not gone into Libya for their quest for a regime change! And after thousands of lives unnecessarily lost, the US now begs Africans to DEMAND Gaddafi step down - allAfrica.com: Libya: Clinton Presses Africans to Demand Gaddafi Quit


----------



## daveman

LAfrique said:


> Unlike the likes of Daveman and High_Gravity, I simply states facts and speak the truth. Thus, it is *not unusual to find me supporting people when they are right, though I may not share their entire political views*.  I have already made this known, but I guess you only see what you want to see.



Sorry -- anyone who supports a terrorist like Kadaffy Duck simply isn't credible.


----------



## daveman

LAfrique said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Daveman:
> 
> (And thank you, *Daveman*, for finally answering my question. Below is tip for handling aftermath of war - my emphasis:
> 
> 1). Throw away all medications you have been put on - these addictive meds. will never help you deal with anything: They are only for steady income flow for the pharmaceutical industry, doctors and the supposed people watch the FDA;
> 
> 2). A daily blend drink of beets. carrots, celery stalk (juiced) and lettuce (pureed) then together with little garlic will help your system; and
> 
> 3). Manage what you can and trust God to manage the rest.
> 
> Good day!)
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a doctor, but you play an idiot on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Daveman, at least no one will blame me for not reaching out to you. Good-luck!
Click to expand...

Yeah, let me know how your terrorist-felching works out.


----------



## LAfrique

High_Gravity said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muammar Gaddafi has wrought great honor to Africa in decomposing noted world bullies and enemies of Africa! While Gaddafi may be seen as a tyrant at national level (and the result of African tradition), Muammar Gaddafi is nonetheless a FREEDOM FIGHTER at International level!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Africa is the way it is, because of idiots like you who look on people like Gaddafi and Mugabe as gods when their just vicious tyrants who abuse their people like red headed step children.
Click to expand...



I worship none but the Almighty One. I tell the truth, and I am sorry to know you find the truth disturbing. 

Above I already told you all about root of African tyranny and how people can topple such practices. And when it comes to actual terrorists, oppressors and suppressors of the African people in this situation and several others all around Africa, I see none but Western imperialists with history spreading from Detroit, Michigan to Galveston, Texas!


----------



## Toronado3800

LAfrique said:


> Muammar Gaddafi has wrought great honor to Africa in decomposing noted world bullies and enemies of Africa! While Gaddafi may be seen as a tyrant at national level (and the result of African tradition), Muammar Gaddafi is nonetheless a FREEDOM FIGHTER at International level!



Africans are fine folks.  Heck, 3,500 years ago to 10,000 years ago Egypt was one of the leading places in the world.  As late as the fall of Carthage it was still ok.

The place has just sucked since.  Get your dictators out.  Look at the trouble a country of self rightous madmen caused in central Europe last century.

Lets say NATO is on a land grab. Do you think your kid's life under Quadeiffy or as a modern British colony would be better?


----------



## LAfrique

Toronado, Africa is neither slave to nor ward of Western imperialists! I know that Africa and other developing nations would do better, were our self-declared world police to leave them alone!

And, with all the poundings and misfortune brought about by this absurd assault upon Libya and Gaddafi, it is the assailants that cringe - allAfrica.com: Libya: Nato the First to Blink As Defiant Gaddafi Steps Up War of Nerves


----------

